# interactive picture show on dvd?



## davecropp (Nov 18, 2010)

I'd like to put some pictures on a dvd / cd for a customer to view on their tv. I want them to be able to see the file name and flick back and forward through the picture list by using the remote control. Anyone know of any simple software that would do this , preferably free or at a reasonable price.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 19, 2010)

ProShow Gold by Photodex would do it, and has a LR plug-in for convenience too, but I'm not sure on pricing these days.


----------



## davecropp (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi Victoria
I have got Proshow Gold which is really good for slideshows where the photos auto advance at a set time. I was hoping that I could leave each picture on screen until the customer wanted to advance to the next picture by pressing the remote and I can't remember Proshow being able to do this except if they use the pause button and then fast forward. I'll take another look but if anyone knows if this is possible (and I dont think I've shown the file names in the past but I'm sure this should be possible too) please let me know.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 19, 2010)

I just have vague recollections, but it might have been ProShow Producer. It's a very long time since I last used it, so I may be misremembering. I'd drop ProShow an email and see if they can tell you, as you already have that software. The filenames you can definitely do in Gold - I think it was a token in Caption, if I remember rightly.


----------



## davecropp (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks Victoria
I'll take another look at that.


----------

